# is didi commiting fraud



## Flea (Nov 2, 2020)

Didi has cut me out of the app saying i completed atrip without picking up the passenger, this the second time they have done this both times untrue, i went and saw the passenger and he says he never told them any such thing, it's funny how they cut me off 2 rides before getting diamond on sunday, has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Flea said:


> Didi has cut me out of the app saying i completed atrip without picking up the passenger, this the second time they have done this both times untrue, i went and saw the passenger and he says he never told them any such thing, it's funny how they cut me off 2 rides before getting diamond on sunday, has this happened to anyone else?


C'mon flea tell the real story.... What happened?

Bmw how is it cutting your access to the app = fraud?


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Didi are a kangaroo court...they rule with iron fist. You can't challenge or request investigation any fares...suck it up and earn less with Chinese didi


----------



## Ka Mate (Aug 12, 2020)

Flea said:


> Didi has cut me out of the app saying i completed atrip without picking up the passenger, this the second time they have done this both times untrue, i went and saw the passenger and he says he never told them any such thing, it's funny how they cut me off 2 rides before getting diamond on sunday, has this happened to anyone else?


That's appropriate punishment for dheads who still drive for dodo and claim to be superstar diamond.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dudi rules with an iron fist


----------

